# Best anti-psychotic drug?



## Fullmetal (Dec 8, 2009)

What is the best drug to treat derealization or psychosis? I am not certain which one I have.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

i think risperdal is the gold standard for schizophrenia. I am not sure if it works for DPDR. i tried seroquel for a short time but ugh...hated it. i dont think people with DPDR have elevated dopamine levels, so i dont know why its suggested to be used. i got a precription for risperdal, im not sure if ill use it. sometimes i think they prescribe antipsychotics if you're regular SSRI is a dopamine reuptake inhibitor as well - such as zoloft/lustral. so its meant to counter effect the side effects at high dosages


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Trilophan/Perphenazine has been the only antipsychotic I have gotten along with. I've been on Abilify, tried Seroquel, tried Resperidol. And the Abilify was the only one I was semi-okay with. But the Trilophan is definitely a positive for me as far as pills go. Granted I'd much rather be taking Valium all the time.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

it's all up to your body and trial and error. seroquel works for me.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

How do you deal with or experience the blocking of frontal lobe activity, where the cognition and perception (among other things im sure) are?

Excuse my bad english.


----------



## dantaeos (Oct 31, 2009)

The doctors misdiagnosed as psychotic me and put me on risperidone 2mg. It calmed my anxiety and after 3 weeks lifted some of my DP. The pane of glass seemed to be removed and things felt less dreamlike. I am unsure if this is because it lowered the dopamine levels in my head or because it helped my anxiety.


----------



## askanon (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm on 225mg of lamictal, and it has worked very well for the past two years, but lately my depersonalization has been getting bad again, especially at night. My insurance doesn't cover abilify. I am looking for a new anti-psychotic, too.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

There is no best in either case. I know people with depersonalization, and various disorders that can cause psychosis as well as bipolar disorder and no one medication works for anyone.

Many people find that seroquel is a good med but it's nowhere near strong enough to help my bipolar disorder. So zyprexa works the best for me but since my drug plan does not cover it i take risperidone. That works pretty good most days.


----------

